# AMA Tells CMS To Stop ICD-10 Implementation



## dballard2004 (Jan 9, 2013)

In a letter to CMS, the AMA has requested that CMS stop the implementation of ICD-10 .  The letter can be accessed here: http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/washington/icd10-sign-on-letter-20dec2012.pdf


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jan 9, 2013)

And AMA is proposing a skip to ICD-11!

http://www.healthcareitnews.com/news/ama-thinking-seriously-about-icd-11


----------

